# JB1 for TTS?



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

Has anyone tried those? I'm guessing since it's piggyback no codes are left behind. Not sure how comparable to APR stage 1. Any insights would be appreciated.


----------



## anti suv (Sep 26, 2013)

Im looking into getting a jb1 piggyback tune for my tt too. Ive been reading threads in the mk7 gti and gold r sections of the forum as they are more active than the tt forum and share a lot of our drivetrain components. I would recommend checking over there for mor info.

It doesnt change any software in the cars ecu so there isnt supposed to be any traces of it. I think it is a gain of around 35 whp and 45 wtq or something like that. All the gti/golf r guys seem to like them a lot.


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

I'm am APR fan but like the idea of the piggyback. I had one on my Abarth and it did a wonderful job. I saw the 100+ page thread, but was hoping to get some TTS specific feedback despite knowing the Golf R shares much of the same drivetrain. Gearing is a little different so I'm wondering how the tune handles that.


----------



## chrisngrod (Aug 4, 2016)

I'm not really having any regrets... It's alright.

I was following my boss in his F80 M3 and he thought my TTS was pretty fast.


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

What don't you like about it?


----------

